# Ищу "Осень в Париже" Ф. Марокко (ноты)



## _Scandalli_ (2 Фев 2013)

Обожаю произведения Френка. Есть небольшое его сборник. Но больше всего хочу сыграть "Autumn in Paris", а нот нету. То есть, они есть на голдаккордионе, кто-то выкладывал, но там только 3 страницы, не полные, вообщем. Может у кого то есть? Огромнейшее спасибо!
И еще, может у кого ноты вальсика "Waltzing with Toots" есть? Пожалуйста! С ув. Я)


----------

